# hello



## lexaaa (Mar 18, 2009)

ive had my 2003 audi tt for about a year and a half i recently put some new rims and a HKS SSQV BOV im new to this i live in texas and i rarely see anyone with another tt so it will be nice to talk to some other people with audis


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome, you have come to the right place to talk about TT's 

There are a few US users on here, so I am sure you will find someone local to you ( well as local as you can get in the states )


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you will find all you need to know on here


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## davelindon (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi
We are Dave and Sue from the UK. We both have TTs. I have a 3.2 Auto with paddle shift and Sue has a 1.8 225bhp. Both are great to drive and we love them.


----------

